

Show HN: See Which VCs Co-invest With Each Other Most Often - nsiemsen
http://peburn.com/coinvest/new-enterprise-associates/lightspeed-venture-partners

======
nsiemsen
I've scraped pretty much all of the funding and company data from crunchbase
and reorganized it so that it shows a number of different insights, including
what you see here: for any VC Firm, who do they co-invest with most often, and
on what specific deals.

Total funding for different rounds and various time periods is also available
on the homepage of the site. This data really interests me and I hope it can
maybe help someone evaluate a VC Firm or to be used as a tool when
fundraising.

